# Denmark



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2012)

Some from a very damp city of Odense in Denmark.  Been having problems with my neck and shoulder so not taking many photos.  


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/13 2.5 secs ISO 100





Odense by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/13 3 secs ISO 100





Odense-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nikon D800 24 -70 at f/7.1 and 24mm 1/30 ISO 400





Odense-4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


26mm f/8 4secs ISO 50





Odense-5 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/11 5 secs ISO 100





Odense-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice but is it a ghost town, then?


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2012)

Not many more people around today in Odense, and even damper!


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/11 6 secs ISO 100





Odense-7 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/13 10 secs ISO 100





Odense-6 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 29, 2012)

Arrived in a dull Copenhagen, a very flat city very easy to walk around


Nikon D800 24 - 70 at 66mm f/8 1/80 ISO 400





Copenhagen by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in silver efex:





bw-Copenhagen by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## invisible (Nov 29, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> Arrived in a dull Copenhagen


I hope "dull" refers to the weather, because Copenhagen is damn beautiful. Been there a long time ago and want to visit again someday.

Photo #6 is a great candidate for a B&W conversion, me thinks.


----------



## panblue (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice street shots in Odense. I guess the Pied Piper had already ...


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 29, 2012)

invisible said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived in a dull Copenhagen
> ...



Indeed it does refer to the weather.  Have been to Copenhagen many times and love the city.  Am in Copenhagen for a week and the forecast is for snow soon.  

After being in very quiet towns, walking around Copenhagen was a complete contrast.  There is a real hustle and bustle and a real Christmassy feel - my wife would love it!


Nikon D800 24 - 70 at f/8 1/4 24mm ISO 100





Copenhagen_ by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nyhavn:


26mm 2.5 secs ISO 100





Copenhagen-Nyhavn-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


35mm f/8 15 secs ISO 50





Copenhagen-Nyhavn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 1, 2012)

More from Copenhagen.  A lovely fresh and sunny day today so I took a stroll through very busy streets and down to Nyhavn and then to the Royal Palace at the end of the day.  The Danish Royal family have a reputation (from outside of Denmark in any case) of being open.  You wouldn't be able to drive a car or walk around the palace courts.


Nikon D800 Nikkor 24 - 70 at 24mm f/8 1/60 ISO 200





Copenhagen8 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm f/14 0.5 secs ISO 50





nyhavn-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nikkor 14 - 24 at f/11 19mm 25 secs ISO 50





Copenhagen-palace by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 2, 2012)

Another one fro the Royal Palace:


Nikon D800 Nikkor 14 - 24 at 19mm f/11 25 secs ISO 50





Copenhagen-palace-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## invisible (Dec 3, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


>


This brings back memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pharaoh41282 (Dec 3, 2012)

Odense-5 and Nyhavn-3 are my favorites!


----------



## Desi (Dec 3, 2012)

Always enjoy "traveling" with you.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 4, 2012)

Desi said:


> Always enjoy "traveling" with you.



Thanks very much

Some more from Copenhagen from yesterday and earlier today:


Tivoli lights


Nikon D800 Nikkor 24 - 70 at 27mm f/11 5 secs ISO 100





Tivoli-gardens-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 38mm 8 secs ISO 100





Tivoli-gardens by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Centre of shopping area:


24mm f/11 1/40 ISO 400 cropped to 5:4





Copenhagen-again by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 4, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> More from Copenhagen.  A lovely fresh and sunny day today so I took a stroll through very busy streets and down to Nyhavn and then to the Royal Palace at the end of the day.  The Danish Royal family have a reputation (from outside of Denmark in any case) of being open.  You wouldn't be able to drive a car or walk around the palace courts.
> 
> 
> Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm f/14 0.5 secs ISO 50
> ...



Love them all, honestly, but that one takes the cake.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 5, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > More from Copenhagen.  A lovely fresh and sunny day today so I took a stroll through very busy streets and down to Nyhavn and then to the Royal Palace at the end of the day.  The Danish Royal family have a reputation (from outside of Denmark in any case) of being open.  You wouldn't be able to drive a car or walk around the palace courts.
> ...



Thanks, it's one of my favourites too

More from Copenhagen:


Aimed to be there with 645D and a tripod, but circumstances changed and the snow came down hard, but with some interesting light for a little while


Nikon D800 24 - 70 at f/11 24mm 1/80 ISO 500





Copenhagen-Palace-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


42mm f/7.1 1/80 ISO 640





Copenhagen-Palace-6 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 36mm 1/80 ISO 640 converted in Silver efex





Copenhagen-Palace-5 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 8, 2012)

Some more from a cold Denmark.  The first few are from the far North West of Denmark in Thyland.


Nikon D800 Nikkor 24 - 70 at 66mm f/8 1/125 ISO 200





Thisted in the snow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


34mm f/8 1/160 ISO 200





thisted-snow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in silver efex:





thisted-snow-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Yesterday, we drove down to Randers (the d is almost silent).  They have a fascination with horses there and there is a huge statue of a horse in the middle of the high street:


45mm f/4 1/1250 ISO 100





Randers-horses-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and at twilight:





Randers-horses-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and a real pair of horses that are doing Christmas rides around the town:


f/6.3 40mm 1/320 ISO 400





Randers-horses by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 9, 2012)

Some from the South of Denmark Aabenraa:


Nikon D800 Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm f/14 1/125 ISO 100





aabenraa-Nyhavn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


same settings





aabenraa-Nyhavn-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 9, 2012)

Some from Aabenraa town - 


Same camera and lens as before:


14mm f/11 1/30 ISO 400





aabenraa-streetjpg by singingsnapper, on Flickr


18mm f/10 1/30 ISO 640





aabenraa-street-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


16mm f/10 1/30 ISO 500





aabenraa-street-6 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 14, 2012)

One more from Denmark


14 - 24 at 14mm f/14 1/80 ISO 100





Aabenraa by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## panblue (Dec 14, 2012)

Tivoli..the most expensive beer I ever bought, I think, was sitting in Tivoli park.....





thereyougo! said:


> Desi said:
> 
> 
> > Always enjoy "traveling" with you.
> ...


----------

